
Rule of Zero (2012) - signa11
https://rmf.io/cxx11/rule-of-zero/
======
BenoitP
Very nice!

I have spend the last hour trying to display the Poincaré disk[1], but to no
avail.

I have z * (cos(1.57 * (a^2+b^2+1)^(1/2))/sin(1.57 * (a^2+b^2+1)^(1/2))),
which project the coordinates to the infinite on a circle. But this is only a
fancy zoom, straight lines are not projected to circles.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poincar%C3%A9_disk_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poincar%C3%A9_disk_model)

Edit: Wrong thread

